# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Rayures lentilles Oculus Rift + Polywatch® = Rox

## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'avais des rayures un peu gênantes sur mes lentilles de rift, surtout la gauche. J'ai vu divers avis et avant/après et tenté l'aventure.

Le résultat est très bon :

Avant Polywatch® :



Après Polywatch® :



j'ai mis un tout p'tit peu et frotté 2 minutes avec un coton-tige.

On dirait que ça a créé une zone vaguement floue, mais beaucoup moins gênante que les grosses rayures d'origine. Peut-être que j'ai pas frotté correctement ou avec un mauvais outil (le coton-tige).

Mais c'est vraiment minime, presque imperceptible et le confort est vraiment augmenté.

----------

